# What am i getting done?



## ikkle (Jun 26, 2002)

A few weeks back i posted on the main board after a scary D IBS episode, I'd seen the first doctor in my practice that I could, who was very understanding and said it was time I got some tests and referred to a Gastro. As well as ordering an ultrasound and a baruim enema.Well my own doctor called me back on tuesday, she says I don't need a barium enema (she said she wouldn't give a barium enema to a dog!) but instead she'd reccomend a stig-oscopy or something?She said it's the camera thing up the bum. She said it's far less bothersome than a barium becuase they only go up the first few inches, and that i won't need to take the prep stuff just a normal laxatioe.This seems like good news, but I'm confused. Can anyone give me the proper name for what I'm going to be getting, so that i can look it up and find out exactly what it entails.Thanks







P.S. Don't you wish doctors would talk to each other more, I've had 2 wasted doc visits in a week.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

it's called a sigmoidoscopy. it can view half the colon. usually no prep is needed. this is a common test that everyone has to have when they hit 50 or if there's any cause for concern if younger. i had my first sigmoid 3 years ago, i'm 28 now. had a barium enema-very unpleasant. you'll do fine on the test-only pain that occurs (and doesn't happen to everyone) is when the air is blown inside you so the dr. can view the colon more clearly. anyway, you'l be fine. if i can do it you can too! you'll be releived once the culprit is foud. good luck!


----------

